
Heathrow Airport remove need for passports with new facial recognition - fantunes
https://www.standard.co.uk/news/transport/heathrow-airport-to-remove-need-for-passports-with-new-facial-recognition-technology-a4128051.html
======
rj5
It’s about time!

